# Straight Pipes on CTD



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Whats the deal with straight pipe exhaust on Cummins. Is there any problems caused by doing this. Are they running the cat with no muffler or no cat at all. I ran into this one guy that said he had all kinds of things go south after running straight pipe for awhile. Another person told me he lost about 2mpg with no muffler. 


Just wanna hear yalls thoughts on this.

SD


----------



## GJ85 (Oct 27, 2006)

I run 6in. with no cat and an aftermarket muffler, no problems at all. The main reason I did this was for lower egts. The no cat or no muffler just depends on how loud you want it to be or what you can get by the law with. I didnt see a drop in mpg but I have a programmer and a few other things done to mine.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

GJ85, 

Wow you been a member since since oct 06 and finally posted something. lol 

What muffler are you running? What year is your truck?

SD


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I have MBRP duals with no cat and basically a straight pipe for a muffler....for a daily driver it is loud, for a fun truck it is nice and loud.  no problems here to date. 4" duals...


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

I run factory exaust with no cat(dindt come on an '03) and no muffler. I have had no problems, I gotta say though I now use my exaust instead of my radio for all my entertainment.  Im will be going to 6" or 7" dual mitre cut stacks.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Straight pipe on my 06 60,000 miles no problem !


----------



## willielancon (Feb 15, 2007)

i have a straight pipe and no cat o my 06 CTD, with a 6" tip....no probs, 25,000 miles...think i gained 2-3 mpg's too!!!!!! Sounds good too


----------



## subseacarnage (Feb 10, 2007)

Willie, You probably gained MPG cuz your truck is breaking in. Dont know when you changed your pipes but just a thought.


----------



## POSIDEON (Feb 11, 2006)

i got a 2004 ctd.. no muffler, 5" straight pipe..ive got about 65,000 never seen any problems


----------



## willielancon (Feb 15, 2007)

subseacarnage said:


> Willie, You probably gained MPG cuz your truck is breaking in. Dont know when you changed your pipes but just a thought.


I bought my truck 2 day before thanksgiving last year and drove to del rio, i got about 18 mpg.....came back cut the muffler and cat out...went to uvalde 10 days later and got 20.3 mpg


----------



## subseacarnage (Feb 10, 2007)

Willie, Thats cool, I havent done anything to mine and it has just gained an additional 2 MPG in the last 5k miles or so. It now has 24k on it so I figured that could have been it.
I might try the pipes too, that would be sweet if I squeezed another 2 GPM.
Mine is an 05 quad that I am thinking about trading up to a mega so might wait till I get what I want.
Have good one.


----------

